
Super User Spark: Dotfile Management Language - Norfair
The Super User Spark is a tool that allows you to manage your beautiful and precious system configuration accross multiple systems and failures. The Spark language is a domain specific language in which you can describe how you want to manage your dotfiles. The spark command-line tool will take care of the rest.<p>Getting started:<p>ttp:&#x2F;&#x2F;cs-syd.eu&#x2F;posts&#x2F;2015-09-27-super-user-spark-getting-started.html<p>Guides on features of the language:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cs-syd.eu&#x2F;posts&#x2F;2015-10-04-super-user-spark-outof-and-alternatives.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cs-syd.eu&#x2F;posts&#x2F;2015-10-11-super-user-spark-blocks-and-cards.html
======
pl2113
I've been using it for a couple of weeks, tiny bit over kill but full fills
it's job.

